# Vítězslav Novák



## Mirror Image

An eminent Czech composer, Vitezslav Novák is known for his evocative music in which innovative harmonies and memorable tone colors are used to express a wide range of emotions, including inner turmoil, diffuse melancholy, and nostalgia, as well as a mystical recognition of the awesome power of nature. Like many of his compatriots, Novák incorporated elements of Czech folk music into his work; however, the folk motifs are highly stylized, constituting a significant but not dominant strand in the rich texture of his music.

Novák's musical talent was discovered early by a sympathetic teacher who developed the youth's skills in piano and composition. In 1889, Novák obtained a scholarship to study law at Charles University in Prague, and he also enrolled at the Prague Conservatory. At the Conservatory, Novák studied piano with Josef Jiránek, counterpoint with Karel Stecker, and harmony with Karel Knittl. Of all of his teachers. Knittl was the least sympathetic; in fact, Knittl was so perturbed by Novák's inventive approach to harmony that he savagely criticized his student, effectively undermining his self-confidence as a composer. Fortunately, Stecker showed more intelligence and actually recommended Novák for Dvorák's master class in 1891. Novák and Dvorák may have disagreed about compositional technique, but Dvorák was known for his respect for every student's artistic individuality. Novák's early work was composed in the Romantic idiom, and he attracted the attention of Brahms, who recommended the young Czech composer to his publisher, Simrock. In 1896, during a visit to northern and eastern Moravia, Novák discovered the region's unusual and somewhat exotic folk music; while folk music never influenced Novák's work directly, this encounter prompted him to expand his musical language and transcend the idiom of Romanticism. The effect is evident in his remarkable Quintet for piano & strings, composed in 1896, in which Novák successfully blends elements of his early style with a natural melodic spontaneity inspired by folk music. In his popular symphonic poems, V Tatràch (In the Tatra Mountains), composed in 1902, and the Slovak Suite, written the following year, Novák created powerful musical representations of natural beauty. In fact, In the Tatra Mountains, which captures the many facets of the majestic landscape of the Tatras, has been favorably compared to the Alpine Symphony by Richard Strauss. Detailed in its description of the many splendors of nature, Novák's music also develops a few fundamental, archetypal images, such as the moonlit night and water. A quiet pond in the South Bohemian Suite, a mountain stream in the monumental tone poem for piano, Pan (1910), water becomes an overwhelming and boundless force in the Storm, a dramatic cantata also completed in 1910. Having succeeded Dvorák as professor of composition at the Prague Conservatory in 1908, Novák dedicated his energies to teaching. In 1919, when his popularity as a composer seemed to be waning, he started a master class at the Conservatory, attracting many promising composers, including Alois Hába. While Novák's works composed in the 1920s, including operas and ballets, were regarded as less-successful than his earlier compositions, the symphonic works written toward the end of his life are mature, thoughtful creations. These compositions include the South Bohemian Suite (1937), De Profundis (1941), and May Symphony (1943). The two last works expressed the composer's thoughts about the destiny of his country in the midst of World War II. As scholars have noted, while Novák's style is fundamentally melodic, he is also a master of harmonic development and contrapuntal construction. His compositional skill is exemplified by his extraordinary ability to create a towering structure, such as Pan, on the basis of a brief motif.

[Article taken from All Music Guide]

A student of Dvorak's who developed his own style like another contemporary, Josef Suk. He's regarded as one of the finest Czech composers of his time.

Have you guys heard of him or his music?


----------



## Tapkaara

I have never heard of him, but he looks like Mahler.


----------



## Mirror Image

Tapkaara said:


> I have never heard of him.


Well, Tapkaara, now you have! 

I've been looking around for some of his recordings and they are few and far between. It looks like Libor Pesek is the way to go, but alas, these recordings are too expensive right now.


----------



## bassClef

I've seen a few of his CDs in the music shops here in Prague, but I must admit I've never dipped my toe in.

There's only 4 here in a Czech online music store:
http://www.cdmusic.cz/inshop/scripts/set.asp?Level=98

There's more on Amazon and they are not too expensive.


----------



## Mirror Image

jezbo said:


> I've seen a few of his CDs in the music shops here in Prague, but I must admit I've never dipped my toe in.
> 
> There's only 4 here in a Czech online music store:
> http://www.cdmusic.cz/inshop/scripts/set.asp?Level=98


How are the music stores in Prague, Jezbo? Do a lot of the stores have a good classical selection?


----------



## bassClef

Mirror Image said:


> How are the music stores in Prague, Jezbo? Do a lot of the stores have a good classical selection?


I haven't found one store with a huge selection, but the large chain store (whose name escapes me at the moment) in the centre has it's own room for classical, which is a nice touch, and there's a small store just off the old town square which is devoted to classical : http://www.viamusica.cz/tg_en.html

I still buy most of my CDs online, but it's nice to browse a store sometimes


----------



## Mirror Image

I finally got my hands on two Novak recordings I've been wanting both with Libor Pesek conducting. They are outstanding and anyone with a remote interest in Czech composers should check him out.


----------



## andruini

I hadn't heard of him, but now I'm interested.. I really connect with Czech composers for some reason.. Their style is just really right up my alley.. Thanks for the recommendation MI..


----------



## Eusebius12

I love certain of Novak's works...he is a real fin-de-siecle talent at least equal with Fibich....


----------



## Steve Wright

Briefly rescuing this thread (and composer) from obscurity. I love this:






Perhaps improbably, I got to know this through its inclusion on a compilation by uber-middlebrow UK radio station Classic FM. Called - shivers at the ready - Smooth Classics for Rough Days. I know. But actually some very nice stuff on there, esp for the beginner.
Anyway, was reminded of Novak today because I am getting very immersed into Bruckner's 7th, bits of which (first 2 movements, really) brought the Slovak Suite back to me.


----------



## Medtnaculus

Pan is fantastic!


----------



## majlis

Love his chamber.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I know the tone poem Lady Godiva.  And some other tone poemesque works.


----------



## Joachim Raff

Probably my favourite recording of Novak's best orchestral pieces
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...75BAo4uxz7OlDOuRpX3Sj7tR9b=s512-c-e100-rwu-v1


----------



## Merl

I've always liked much of Novak's music ever since a colourful character, who worked for Supraphon and others back in the 80s, gave me a copy of the album below on vinyl. I've loved it ever since.


----------



## CnC Bartok

The Slovak (sic) Suite is his obvious big hit, a really lovely piece of music, and many of his Symphonic Poems are excellent as well. Ditto two remarkably intoxicating (!) and at times remarkably modern Ballets, Signorina Gioventu and Nikotina. But for me his best piece is the huge cantata The Storm, an exciting and rousing piece, an orchestral, vocal and choral tour de force. Zdeněk Košler did a very good recording on Supraphon (where else?!)


----------



## Eramire156

Love his second String Quartet performed by the Smetana Quartet


----------

